# Audi Finance - Can Anyone Help?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking for a PCP quote on a new A3 so I spoke to one of my local Dealers today but he said he cannot give me a quote until the end of the week once the Finance deals are in.

Call me sceptical but this doesn't sound right, surely he could have quoted anyway and if it changes it changes be it the APR goes up or down...

Does this sounds right...

TIA.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.broker4cars.co.uk/pcp-car-finance.htm

You've got two options to find prices, search by budget or by car - good for adding optional extras too.

These prices are pretty close to best in the UK. My local audi dealer only just managed to match it - I phoned round loads of UK dealers to get prices too and these were the best.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks I'll take a look, although I'm still not sure why he couldn't quote today and wanted to wait for the new deals???


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I can only think that their deals may change at the beginning of the month.
I would look for other fianance deals to compare with Audi,the last time I bought a new car off them they could get nowhere near the deal I got.Let me know if you want the details.


----------



## stevie_b (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah is probably their Quarter 3 deals starting on July 1st. I guess unless you were going to buy today or tomorrow it's not worth quoting??


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Price increase and new finance rates are most probable


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Byron said:


> Price increase and new finance rates are most probable


I think the prices are to remain the same but I'm wondering whether or not the APR will increase?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

lofty said:


> I can only think that their deals may change at the beginning of the month.
> I would look for other fianance deals to compare with Audi,the last time I bought a new car off them they could get nowhere near the deal I got.Let me know if you want the details.


Thanks and those details would be appreciated...


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> I think the prices are to remain the same but I'm wondering whether or not the APR will increase?


I'm sure there is an increase as of July 1st, but would need to double check. APR has remained fairly constant of late although I would expect a slight decrease tbh


----------

